# Wanted: iphone keylogger Dr Fone advice ....



## carlosbbb (Aug 23, 2017)

My (definitely) lying and (quite possibly cheating) partner is getting a new iphone and she has asked me to set it up for her. I'm not sure what that process entails but I'll figure it out. I'm guessing it'll take 15 to 20 minutes. Meanwhile, if possible, I'd like to put a keylogger on the iphone and also see if I can download the past texts. I'm sure she will have wiped the thing as clean as she can, but I understand there are ways to get the stuff anyway.

She will be sort of hovering over me, so I need a stealthy way of doing what I want to do.

In terms of past texts and whatnot, I've read that Dr. Fone is the way to go. But can I use that program if she's still within eyeshot? I assume I'll have a free 3 to 5 minutes here and there, but maybe that's not enough time.

Also, is there a keylogger that's speedy to install and is invisible on the phone? I don't think I'll have time to jailbrake the thing.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

<Edited>


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Posted by accident (meant to edit last post).


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I just took her iPhone while she was in the shower. Drove off to work and let Dr Fone do it's thing for a few hours. That's your best chance. Do it before the old phone gets wiped. You'll find your proof if it's over text or WhatsApp.

She'll know right away if you disable iMsg if she texts with a lot of iPhone people. I tried that too. Only helpful if you have access to her cell bill. While iMsgs don't show up on the bill, if she sends a MMS (picture), it will show on the bill. It does at least with T-mobile. So not all is lost.

If you don't want to take the phone and show you're on to her, then you are best to do a hidden VAR in her car or put a magnet cell phone linked GPS tracker on the bottom of her car.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Memorize her iTunes password


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

oops, dup.


----------



## carlosbbb (Aug 23, 2017)

thanks all. great stuff.
she does use imessage, so i guess i'll leave that as is.
i don't use an iphone.

if i pair her phone to my pc for backing up, will that show on her phone or laptop anywhere? and i assume she'll be able to back up to her laptop as well, right?
what sort of info will i get this way? text messages? emails? those are the only things that interest me, along w/ photos maybe.

what an unfortunate business all this is.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

What lies has she told? What suspects you of her cheating? How long have you been a committed couple? Last, how old are you two?


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Dr fone can recover from iTunes backup. Do a backup on the old phone and you should be able to recover many of the deleted texts.

You can also recover from iCloud, but if she has two factor authentication, she'll get a notice. You could do it while you have the phone since you'll get the text with the code.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

carlosbbb said:


> thanks all. great stuff.
> she does use imessage, so i guess i'll leave that as is.
> i don't use an iphone.
> 
> ...


Just realized that you’re this guy...



carlosbbb said:


> My longtime girlfriend and I have to be separated by 3000 miles for the next four months, so we're attempting a long distance relationship, zzz hardest kind of all, I hear. More to the point: I think, in my absence, her ex is back on the scene and/or she's having an online emotional romance with someone, both of which have happened before, albeit a good while ago. I have legit reasons for my suspicions but they're not what I'm here to ask about.
> 
> Anyway, we see each other for a few days once a month, each time in a new fun city.
> 
> ...


Just dump her and be done with it.

That’s the absolute best advice you’re going to get from anyone anywhere.

All this other stuff is just white noise that will provide little more than frustration.


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

I just read your other threads dating back to August.

Like Gus says. There is nothing to add here that has not already been pointed out in your first thread. 

Just move on. She has. Just has'nt told you yet. Why wait?


----------



## carlosbbb (Aug 23, 2017)

at this juncture, i'm not looking for relationship advice. thanks, though, i appreciate the input. getting back on topic:

if i pair her phone to my pc for backing up, will that show on her phone or laptop anywhere? and i assume she'll be able to back up to her laptop as well, right?
what sort of info will i get this way? text messages? emails? those are the only things that interest me, along w/ photos maybe.

also: could i back up her old phone to itunes on her lappy, then save the back up to an sd card or similar and bring that over to itunes on my laptop?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

carlosbbb said:


> at this juncture, i'm not looking for relationship advice. thanks, though, i appreciate the input. getting back on topic:
> 
> if i pair her phone to my pc for backing up, will that show on her phone or laptop anywhere? and i assume she'll be able to back up to her laptop as well, right?
> what sort of info will i get this way? text messages? emails? those are the only things that interest me, along w/ photos maybe.
> ...


Keep punching yourself in the **** all you like, I won’t help you do it.

Any more than I might have already, that is.


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

carlosbbb said:


> at this juncture, i'm not looking for relationship advice. thanks, though, i appreciate the input. getting back on topic:
> 
> if i pair her phone to my pc for backing up, will that show on her phone or laptop anywhere? and i assume she'll be able to back up to her laptop as well, right?
> what sort of info will i get this way? text messages? emails? those are the only things that interest me, along w/ photos maybe.
> ...


When setting up her new phone just take a backup of the old one "to copy over contacts and stuff". Make up some dumb lie. Whatever. Dr Fone can then be run against that backup.


----------



## carlosbbb (Aug 23, 2017)

I think what I'll do is just use Dr Fone to backup her old phone to my computer and to set everything up on her new phone. Ez pz and you don't have to use itunes. At the same time, I think I'll be able to set up the wifi sync option. Used to be, i've read, that you could only sync one laptop to an iphone but that now you can sync to multiple laptops. If that's the case, then I suppose I'm good to go.
eric1: if you have any further suggestions, feel free to share em.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

If you know her ITunes Password Webwatcher Mobile works wonders. Captures everything and she will have no idea. You don't even need the phone in your possession. Provided you know her ITunes password.


----------

